

MH17 – Forensic Analysis of Satellite Images Released by the Russian MoD - tomaac
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-and-europe/2015/05/31/mh17-forensic-analysis-of-satellite-images-released-by-the-russian-ministry-of-defence/

======
PeterWhittaker
From TFA: _These claims, representing the majority of information publicly
presented by the Russian government since the downing of Flight MH17, are a
clear attempt by the Russian government to deceive the public, global
community, and the families of the Flight MH17 victims, only days after Flight
MH17 was shot down._

Basically, the Russian government is being accused of faking images to deflect
blame.

